# Ogden Utah road scene?



## Saltybiker (Jun 14, 2007)

I am looking for some feedback. I am thinking about a move from SLC to Ogden and was wondering about the road scene. I am not familiar with the area and was wondering if there is a variety of riding. Several climbs, some flats etc. I am not a big fan of driving to ride, so was wondering about accessing good routes from the downtown area. How friendly is traffic with bikers etc....
Thanks for any insight.


----------



## tygut1 (Jul 7, 2006)

There is a ton of riding available in Ogden. It will depend on where you choose to live, there are so many different areas. I live in Clearfield and so I generally ride out west where it is very flat and easy to ride. But if you live on the east side of the valley you run into a lot of hills. There is also a lot of riding in Ogden valley, near Snowbasin and Pineview Res. Tons of hills and tons of riders, just don't ride up the canyons. That will have to be a drive to ride situation. 
If you are riding from downtown it's simple. Ride west for flat and east for hills. There is a lot of riding in the Ogden, Weber and Davis County areas. Several good bike shops. I prefer The Bike Shoppe, on Washington Blvd, in South Ogden. There is several clubs, Ogden One is a local club that has rides several days a week and a lot of members. Traffic is not nearly as dense as SLC so it should be a relief to you riding in Ogden, but it can get tricky on the busy streets, as you would already expect. Take a drive up one afternoon and check it out, drive around and see what you think. You will see a lot of people out.


----------

